# Alternador/dínamo de minitractor Yanmar 1510d.



## vjadan (May 14, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Estoy teniendo "problemas electricos" con mi minitractor yanmar 1510d. La cuestión es que el testigo de la luz de la bateria se enciende y no se apaga.

El tractor lleva una dinamo parecida a esta, su supone que da 12v y 15a:



Y lleva por otro lado un regulador con seis cables como este:



(Imagenes cedidas cortesmente por la red).

El tractor es totalmente japones con lo que el esquema que he encontrado no se si es correcto o no:



Mi problema es que realmente no se si eso es de verdad una dinamo, si alguien sabe como funciona; y del regulador me gustaria saber como es internamente. ¿Alguien ha trabajado con este tipo de aparatos?

Nota: En un principio la luz que se enciende es la del presión de testigo del aceite, pero al probar el testigo descubrí que realmente está conectado a la bateria, con lo que el problema electrico tiene pinta de un mal cableado. El saber como funciona tanto dinamo/regulador me ayudará a encontrar las posibles fallas del circuito.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2021)

Yo que se, manías que tiene uno. Si se enciende el aceite yo miraba el aceite, la bomba, el sensor de presión...
TODO está conectado al circuito eléctrico de alguna manera.


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2021)

Me diste voltaje/corriente del alternador con el motor en funcionamiento? Para saber si realmente eso te está fallando ? 
Fusibles ?


----------



## vjadan (May 14, 2021)

Obviamente, luz de aceite encendida: comprobar nivel, el filtro se lo cambié el año pasado e investigando el sensor de presión ha sido como he descubierto que funciona correctamente y que las luces estan cambiadas (presion/bateria). De hecho la bateria también es nueva porque no me arrancaba y la tensión que daba era poca. Así que deduzco que el problema puede estar ahi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2021)

Si aceleras bastante el motor deberías medir 14,5Vdc en los bornes de la batería y dado que la batería es nueva , si ello no ocurre lo mas probable es el alternador.

Revisaste carbones del alternador (todos los que conozco los llevan , si tiene rotor de imán , pues no los llevará.

Segunda cuestión , los díodos del alternador . . .


----------



## sergiot (May 14, 2021)

Me perdí, es la luz de aceite o la de carga de la bateria la que se enciende?


----------



## switchxxi (May 14, 2021)

La luz de aceite, en ese esquema, mas fácil no puede ser. Es tan solo un interruptor accionado por presión (+12v, luz y el bulbo "tirando" a masa cuando no hay presión).

La luz de batería es controlada por el regulador y en este caso, por lo que veo, la lampara va a masa con lo que no participa en la regulación, si no prende o esta siempre prendida hay que revisar regulador y alternador.

Incluso revisar todo, ya que suena mas a que metieron mano y modificaron sin saber.

1. Revisar que las masas, en especial la del regulador y batería, estén bien conectadas, sanas y apretadas.
2. Medir que el generador este entregando energía. (La salida del mismo es corriente alterna).
3. Revisar que el regulador este funcionando correctamente.
4. Revisar que la lampara testigo este bien conectada según el diagrama.
5. Si parece difícil, con ese esquema, mejor llevarlo a un electricista.


----------



## vjadan (May 15, 2021)

Me explico de nuevo, por si no se me ha entendido.

Quisiera saber si el aparato que genera la corriente es una dinamo o un alternador, antes de empezar a cortar cables para colocar el polimetro/osciloscopio. Si alguien ha trabajado o visto alguno de ellos.

En cuanto el regulador, me gustaria saber que lleva dentro de esa carcasa de "alumnio": diodos, transistores, etc, algún esquema o circuito.

El resto del circuito es fácil de enteder:

- El testigo de presión de aceite es un interruptor, con presión se abre, sin ella se cierra.
- El testigo del agua es otro interruptor, cuando el agua se calienta el interruptor se cierra.
- El testigo de la bateria lo controla ese "regulador", tiene una salida que activa un relé que te indica que la bateria está baja.

Ahora os explico lo que he hecho hasta ahora detenidamente, por favor,  leed varias veces si veis que cuesta entenderlo.

Cuando arranqué el tractor y la luz de presión se quedó encendida, lo primero que hice fue verificar que el nivel de aceite era correcto. El filtro lo descarté ya que no hace ni 100 horas de trabajo que cambié filtro y aceite. El siguiente proceso es comprobar el interruptor de presión.

Para ello, lo primero que hice fue desconectar el cable del interruptor, pero la luz del testigo se quedaba encendida y ya me preocupe, eso significaba que tenía ese cable pelado y haciendo masa en algún lado. Aún así, quité el sensor de presión y con el comprobador de continuidad verífique que no estaba atorado y que se abría y cerraba. Viendo que el interruptor no parecía estar mal lo volví a colocar el sensor e hice otra prueba.

Esta vez, coloque un cable a positivo de la bateria y lo puse en el positivo del polimetro. En el sensor coloque otro cable y lo llevé al negativo del polimetro. Con el tractor parado (sin presión, interruptor cerrado) el polimetro marcaba 12.4 voltios. Arranqué el tractor, subió la presión y el interruptor se abrió con lo que en el polimetro me marcaba 0 voltios. Conclusión: el interruptor funciona y la bomba de aciete también.

Durante todas estas pruebas la luz del cuadro de presión estuvo todo el rato encendida.

Una vez descartado que fuera un problema del sensor de presión o de la bomba del aceite. Procedi con el "contacto" dado y el motor parado a enchufar el sensor de presión y entonces se encendió el testigo de la bateria. Quedé perplejo. Enchufe/desenchufe el cable del sensor varias veces y el testigo que se encendia y se apagaba erá el de la bateria... Entonces dejé el cable en su sitio, arranque el tractor y el testigo de la bateria se apagó. Conclusión: El testigo de la bateria es el de la presión del aceite.

Mi impresion es que al tratarse de un tractor de importación, lo más probable es que el tractor lo trajeran de japón machacado y en España los mecánicos lo revisaron e hicieron mal la instalación, o al menos, trastocaron esos dos cables. Así que debería revisar toda la instalación en busca de otros posibles fallos.

Aún así esa lampara de "testigo de presión" se queda encendida. Sabiendo que no es en realidad la presión, puede ser el testigo de la bateria o la del agua. Comprobaré que no sea la del agua: si quito el cable, quito la masa y debe de apagarse. Si la luz se apaga, sabré que el sensor de temperatura esta mal, ya que lo haré con el tractor frio y parado. Si la luz se queda encendida, probablemente será de la batería. Por lo tanto deberé revisar el regulador y el alternador/dinamo, de ahí mi interes por saber como funciona por dentro!!!.



switchxxi dijo:


> Incluso revisar todo, ya que suena mas a que metieron mano y modificaron sin saber.



Toda la razón @switchxxi.

Como he dicho, durante la prueba del interruptor de presión la bateria marcaba 12.4 voltios con lo que deduzco que la bateria esta bastante floja. El proximo dia que esté con el tractor y sabiendo que no tengo peligro de quemar el tractor por que no es la bomba del aceite, trabajaré un rato (ahora lo necesito en funcionamiento). Mediré el voltaje de la bateria, arrancaré el tractor, echaré una hora o dos, comprobaré si se apaga la luz y al terminar mediré el voltaje, que si esta cargando bien, deberá haber subido.

Ya os digo, mas que me intenteis arreglar el tractor via el foro lo cual es un poco dificil, me gustaria saber como son ese tipo de reguladores/rectificadores. El alternador/dinamo le enchufaré al polimetro y al osciloscopio, con lo que sabré que tipo de señal me da.


----------



## vjadan (May 15, 2021)

Hola a todos.

Creo que he encontrado el circuito de un regulador parecido al que lleva el tractor:


La parte que supongo que no es igual es la parte de la llave de contacto, ya que supongo solo saldrá la luz de testigo y no hará falta el positivo de la llave de contacto. 

A ver si me ayudais a entender el circuito.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 15, 2021)

Primero, deberias revisar cable por cable del tablero para evitar confuciones.

Segundo, al tener cualquier cosa las conexiones, la bateria no esta cargando. Ésto porque el propio testigo de la bateria hace de "interruptor" para que el regulador interno del alternador empieze a cargar la bateria cuando esta en funcionamiento (y no antes cuando está parado).

Tercero, es alternador NO dinamo.

Cuarto, puede que el regulador y diodos estén por fuera del alternador (ya que dices que desde ese aparato sale la señal de luz de testigo).

Quinto, los reguladores de carga funcionan por cortocircuito. Lo que hacen es dejar pasar hasta cierto voltaje, y luego ponen las bobinas en cortocircuito. Mira detenidamente el circuito que subiste, los SCR se activan cuando el voltaje supera al zener que está a la salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2021)

Vamos de nuevo , dínamo ya no se usa desde hace unos 70 años , así que eso es un alternador , si es un alternador debe tener (generalmente adentro) los díodos rectificadores , que para los alternadores trifásicos (todos los que conozco) son 6 díodos de potencia que cada tanto se puede quemar alguno y el alternador genera . . .  la mitad ! (mas otros tres o mas para el indicador de tablero)- Todo ésto hablando de alternadores de automotor. Y éstos llevan carbones, escobillas , que se gastan y hay que reemplazar.

También mencioné que ese alternador podría ser con rotor de imán fijo a los cuales no se les puede regular la carga a través de la corriente del rotor , se les regula a los BESTIA , cortocircuitando su salida , y eso sería coincidente con el regulador que usted presenta , que es idéntico al que llevan hoy todas las motos.






						Regulador de tensión para moto (casero)
					

Aquí estuvieron trabajando en uno mas coherente : Regulador de moto mediante PWM




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				







vjadan dijo:


> antes de empezar a cortar cables para colocar el polimetro/osciloscopio. Si alguien ha trabajado o visto alguno de ellos.



Se arman cables con agujas de coser o mejor de inyecciones soldadas al cable y solo se pinchan sin cortarlos ni romperlos !


----------



## switchxxi (May 15, 2021)

vjadan dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Creo que he encontrado el circuito de un regulador parecido al que lleva el tractor:
> 
> ...



Lo primero es revisar que el cableado este bien y no haya nada cortado, en especial las masas. No es del mismo tractor pero es tan simple que sirve perfectamente como guía y, al menos yo entiendo mejor el ingles que el japones:



No se si sera el mismo conector del regulador, pero no creo que sea muy diferente y ayuda a entender la situación:



En cuanto al esquema del regulador, no me termina de cerrar el funcionamiento del mismo, no le encuentro forma de que funcione. Aun así, en teoría, cuando el generador esta parado T4 debería estar apagado de tal forma que T5 se prenda, a través de R3 y R4 y con ellos también se prenda el testigo.

Al funcionar, el generador, debería mantener encendido T4 con lo que evitaría que se encienda T5 y por consiguiente el testigo permanezca apagado.

Cosas que no entiendo:

- T1, dado DZ, queda apagado por lo que T2 se prende y también T3. Los SCR se prenden y por mas que intente generar lo que quiera no servirá de nada porque los SCR presentan un corto ya desde el arranque, cuando debería ser al revés.

- Ahora, si las bobinas del generador están conectadas a masa en el generador, en contacto, T4 quedaría prendido a través de la bobina, R2, D3 y D4, por lo que el testigo jamas encendería.

- Y si las bobinas no están a masa en el generador, de todas formas no prende el testigo porque ahora los SCR encienden a T4 quedando el una situación similar a la anterior.

- Sin mencionar que los SCR están al revés.


Mas allá de eso, mide la tensión de carga de la batería, debería rondar entre 13.2V - 14,8V. Si se verifica que esta cargando el problema es el regulador (La salida del testigo) o hay un problema en el cableado. (Puedes desenchufar el regulador para comprobarlo, eso debería apagar el testigo, si sigue encendido a buscar que "toquetearon" -Esto se hace en contacto, no hace falta que el tractor este en marcha-).

Si la tensión no ronda lo anterior hay que medir que tensión genera el alternador (corriente alterna) para saber si este esta generando y descartarlo por lo que seria un problema del regulador o viceversa.

También habría que revisar que al regulador este bien conectado a la batería y, mas que nada y nuevamente, que todas las masas estén bien conectadas, que no haya ninguna floja, rota, sulfatada, etc.


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2021)

.

DZ es un zener que supongo de 14.5/15 V que cumple la función de cortar la carga cuando la tensión provista por el alternador es superior a 14,8/15 V

Los SCR no están al revés, forman parte de un puente rectificador que dicho sea de paso caprichosamente está dibujado de una manera que nos confunde. Incluso el Gate de dichos SCR a través de "T3+ batería" están a "+" con respecto al Cátodo de los mismos con lo cual y dependiendo de la tensión de carga se activan o no.


Convengamos que está dibujado de manera demasiado capciosa para confundir a todos.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (May 15, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Convengamos que está dibujado de manera demasiado capciosa para confundir a todos.



Convengamos que yo debería saber que el SCR no es bidireccional (ya seria un triac) y ahí ya tiene mas sentido. Así que no hay que tener en cuenta la tontería que dije en la parte de las cosas que no me cerraban. 

Sacando eso, lo demás son los pasos que yo seguiría para verificar todo el sistema.


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2021)

.

No se me ofenda @switchxxi que cualquiera se puede kungfundir !!!!!

A mi me costó encontrarle la vuelta, ya que acostumbrado a ver los tiristores como pre reguladores en fuentes de alimentación reguladas de alta corriente (30/40A) pero el circuito estaba dibujado como un puente común:

​
Donde D1 y D2 eran reemplazados por tiristores a los cuales se los excitaba con fuentes auxiliares controlando la tensión que caía entre colector y emisor del regulador serie típico.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

